# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Терминальная лицензия

## SolonoidTermit

Здравствуйте,подскажите,по жалуйста,товарищи сисадмины.есть лицензии на подключение к серверу Windows Server CAL 2008 Rus и WinRmtDsktpSrvcs CAL 2008 R2 Rus.куда и как их нужно вводить.ОС Windows Server 2008 R2 Standart.заранее спасибо.с терминальным сервемро сталкиваюсь впервые

---------- Post added at 18:24 ---------- Previous post was at 18:19 ----------

*сервером

----------


## Evgen_S

думаю это подойдет sysadmin-support.blogspot.ru/2010/09/windows-2008-server.html

----------


## Andrewkig

Hello. And Bye.

----------

